# Jobs with low co-worker interaction?



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm asking this genuinely. The hardest and most stressful part about work are the co-workers for me. I want a job where I don't have to be apart of the high-school mentality all over again. I don't think I would have a problem talking to a "customer" or whatever because those people come and go.

I'm wondering from your guys experience what job have you worked that where most of the day is spent alone (away from co-workers).


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

ya, I know exactly how you feel. The worst part of the job is the people. I don't mind the job itself, it's the people that driving me insane. I wish I could find a job where I would be left alone all the time.


----------



## Ghostcake (Apr 7, 2014)

I actually have a waaaay harder time dealing with customers than coworkers. 
I do have a hard time talking or befriending coworkers, but I can get a long with them, while when I get customer support calls to direct I just panic and shake. At least I'm acquainted to coworkers, but I know what you mean, I still really want a job with minimal social interaction, but alas, my experience and lack of college education limits me.

But let me think, I think jobs at smaller companies you'll have less coworkers to deal with. I work at a small(ish) software company, it isn't big or crowded and there are not cubicles, I work at the front desk and it's freaking quiet out here and I only have brief interactions for the most part.

I've heard that warehouse jobs are pretty good for introverted people, but I dunno about anxiety or coworkers. I think working at a warehouse would be rad. Other jobs off the top of my head that seem like they're minimal with coworkers are: Graphic Design, Data Entry, Lab Assistant, Land Surveying, IT, maybe something janitorial?
I can't think of anything else, with self-employment you'd have zero coworkers of course, but that's a little tricky to pull off.

It seems like different jobs have different sorts of coworkers, I always hear horror stories about really terrible coworkers, but everyone I work with has been pretty nice, and most people seem to keep to themselves. Maybe if the opportunity arises quit your current job and try a different place, the people that work there could be completely different and less like they're high school kids. 

I hope I could help a little!


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im a kindergarden aide..I only talk to the other aides ( and thats by choice) and the students. I work for 3 of the teachers but I treat them as bosses not friends. Pretty hard no matter where you work (socially) but you get used to it.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Ghostcake said:


> Land Surveying,


True I guess it can vary with the size of the company. Oh yes a job that involves driving sounds ideal. So much alone time in the car would be great. It justs with the whole co-worker vs customer thing with me is that your co-workers will become more familiar with you and they'll start noticing your habits and what not so theres some sort of like.. expectation when you're around them. So in a way its like bein judged all the time which is annoying. And if there is tension with co-workers its just stressful because you have to face them all the time. With customers they come and go and once they leave they can stay out of my mind forever and could be talking to like 40 customers in a day or something so it feels very impersonal to me.


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

Landscaping, Working in a kitchen in a restaurant like dishwasher or prep cook, warehouses picker/packer, work the grave shift at some place.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

freelance programming work from home for me. Hard to find good contracts though.. And you do have to do visual demos over skype and stuff quite often..


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Data entry - especially the night shift. Writing.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

I just moved to the cash office at work because I couldn't deal with customer service anymore. I work alone every shift (with the exception of tonight because tomorrow is month end) and talk to people through the window slot, or if a manager might come in.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I work part time for a cleaning company. I clean buildings alone, as in no one else is there. It's great. Almost all of the communication I have to with my bosses is through text messages. The only trouble is it can go the other way and you can be on a crew or have to clean with people still in the building. But if you luck out and it goes the first way there isn't a better job for someone with SA. In fact it is probably the only reason I am even able to be working.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

If you are going to work at home, make sure it is not a call center/ customer service job. It would be just as miserable as working at a store or something just that you bring the store home.

Try getting into freelance programming or freelance writing where you could essentially be your own boss from home.

If you are looking for a job in the public, again, Data entry is a good start or cleaning services were you could work on your own.

I'm trying to get out of customer service right now and am looking at a lot of options.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I can tell you what not to try:

*Customer Service -- Not only will you be dealing with people that work there (unless it's a call center where you get your own cubicle) but you will be dealing with angry people who will blame you for their ****ty lives all day long.

*Fast Food -- Really low pay, hard to get enough hours, interacting with coworkers is very heavy and you often can't do your job if they aren't doing theirs. 

*Stay away from any place where it is primarily the opposite sex. There's just way too many double standards when it comes to men and women in the workplace and all it takes is for one woman to file a complaint to threaten your job. 

*Retail -- Too many things to keep track of. Too many different levels of management, erratic schedule... ****ty people.

*Loading/Unloading (FedEx, UPS, etc.) I've found that people in these blue-collar positions tend to be rather antisocial or part of a very unique social clique that will be hard for an outsider with SA to meld into. 

*Anything that involves traveling to a clients home.

*Anything that involves selling things over the phone (telemarketing).

The problem is that in this job market, even with a college degree, these are the types of positions that are readily available. You'll find yourself waiting for a while if you want something better.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Your best bet is something web related. My current and only job is getting a business up and running for my boss. I do pretty much everything in a cubicle and don't have to interact much. If you can become skilled at web development, graphics/design, idea innovation or accounting, then you will have found the proper spot as an introvert.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

catfreak1991 said:


> *Loading/Unloading (FedEx, UPS, etc.) I've found that people in these blue-collar positions tend to be rather antisocial or part of a very unique social clique that will be hard for an outsider with SA to meld into.
> 
> The problem is that in this job market, even with a college degree, these are the types of positions that are readily available. You'll find yourself waiting for a while if you want something better.


Right now I am working in a blue collar job in the factory. There are some very low and crude people.. some people there treat it likes it an "every man for himself" kind of environment where there is alot of male bravado with every man trying prove himself over the next and its just very annoying and tiresome to keep up so I just ignore it

I am studying accounting right now in university... its just.. with a lack of speaking well I'm afraid of remaining at a low position.

There is also a ton of resent against college graduates at my work place. They complain these college graduates are taking the higher positions despite having no prior experience at the plant itself. And because of that they lag in the learning curve and don't yet understand how 'to do the job'.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

catfreak1991 said:


> I can tell you what not to try:
> 
> *Customer Service -- Not only will you be dealing with people that work there (unless it's a call center where you get your own cubicle) but you will be dealing with angry people who will blame you for their ****ty lives all day long.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh yes! Pretty much what I wanted to say as well. Even with college, most graduates will get a job that is basic and entry level with ****ty conditions and low pay.

Most jobs readily available to us are absolute crap!


----------

